# Mom kills 5-year-old over TV broken during Wii session



## WiiUBricker (Jun 22, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Prosecutors say a New York City woman beat her 5-year-old son to death because he broke the television while playing a Nintendo Wii video game. Kim Crawford was charged with murder and manslaughter in Bronx Criminal Court on Tuesday. She was ordered held without bond.
> Prosecutors say she admitted hitting the boy hard in the back and stomach over the broken TV.



Read the full report here

Source


----------



## Nujui (Jun 22, 2011)

....

It was just a Tv.....


----------



## kohkindachi (Jun 22, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> It was just a Tv.....


plus, a game


----------



## XtremeCore (Jun 22, 2011)

What a joke.

She used her son to buy a broken television set


----------



## Nujui (Jun 22, 2011)

kohkindachi said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that too.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 22, 2011)

death sentence


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 22, 2011)

Is a TV really worth your child's life?
World, I am disappoint.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 22, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Is a TV really worth your child's life?
> World, I am disappoint.



yeah

if it was a 3D tv thats a different matter

whats a 5 year old doing playing with a Wii unsupervised anyway


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

Another one destined to drop the soap.

It's just a TV, not worth a child's life.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 22, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> yeah
> 
> if it was a 3D tv thats a different matter
> 
> whats a 5 year old doing playing with a Wii unsupervised anyway




No matter the tv, it isn't worth a life.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 22, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3D TVs aren't as expensive as everyone thinks, and regardless that's still not a reason.


----------



## rock7 (Jun 22, 2011)

she will be treatened like shit in the prision


----------



## Ikki (Jun 22, 2011)

They should beat her with a Wiimote.

I feel ashamed of living in such a materialist world.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 22, 2011)

I would like to think most parents wouldn't freak out like that over a silly tv. You can repair a tv, or car, or even a house, but a once a kid is dead, they're gone for good.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 22, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> I would like to think most parents wouldn't freak out like that over a silly tv. You can repair a tv, or car, or even a house, but a once a kid is dead, they're gone for good.



yeah,

i read 
"but a once a kid is dead, they're gone for food."

you cant help some people tho


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 22, 2011)

Dear God if you read the ABC (American one not Aussie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) news report it just gets worse. According to them she


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *watched her 5-year-old son's slow, agonizing death* in their apartment after she beat him for breaking the television while playing a Nintendo Wii video game — but didn't take him to the hospital because she was afraid of getting arrested, prosecutors said.
> andQUOTE*He was beaten violently, causing fatal internal injuries, but she did not call for help until he was ill and vomiting, then fell unconscious and died*, prosecutors said.
> 
> Jamar was unresponsive when police arrived. Crawford initially told investigators he was sick and didn't wake up, but eventually confessed after two days of questioning that she hit the boy hard in the back and stomach, authorities said.


http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory?id=13892077


----------



## Warrior522 (Jun 22, 2011)

*is wearing a demented smile that would make the Joker jump if he saw it in a dark alleyway*

I love humans. so much. I just want to hug them and squeeze them and _*SLAUGHTER THEM ALL*_.

...did I say that out loud? oh dear...


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 22, 2011)

This is very sad but...

How did he even break the TV with the Wii???


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 22, 2011)

Ugh... really? Humanity is pitiful. I can't believe they have stooped this low.

(By the way, lady, Wiis will fetch you 15 bucks at Gamestop. Hope it was worth it.)


----------



## Fudge (Jun 22, 2011)

Thats terrible. It's so sad the kid died just because his mom was an idiot


----------



## Ikki (Jun 22, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> This is very sad but...
> 
> How did he even break the TV with the Wii???


1. Wave remote around
2. Let go 
3. ????
4. Profit

Pretty much like this.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8sqVZTfbOs[/youtube]


----------



## hundshamer (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow as a parent this about brings tears to my eyes...

Just sad.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 22, 2011)

how sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




its just sad killing your own son because of a broken tv -__-


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 22, 2011)

What the fuck.
It's literally just saying "My son's life is worth $3,000" (or whatever its price is)
I hope that lady dies. now.


----------



## coolness (Jun 22, 2011)

damn what is the problem a 5 year old child killed -_- just make or buy a new child xd


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 22, 2011)

Such bloodthirst in this topic...am I surprised?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why is it always "I hope (culprit here) will die/be killed for doing (insert action here) to (victim here)!"  What the hell good does that do?  A death does not equal a death...

Punishment is deserved, but death is pointless.  It gives them the easy way out.  Let them remember their own action.  That's a far worse punishment.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 22, 2011)

This is sick. Truly sick. I can't even fathom why a mother would beat her child over a stupid television!


----------



## Izzy011 (Jun 22, 2011)

The worst she should've done to the boy was take the Wii away


----------



## Nujui (Jun 22, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Such bloodthirst in this topic...am I surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.

She may have killed him, but killing her does nothing. I'm not saying that she doesn't deserve punishment, but death for death solves nothing.


----------



## stylow (Jun 22, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> They should beat her with a Wiimote.
> 
> I feel ashamed of living in such a materialist world.








 yeah and don't forget the nunchuck


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 22, 2011)

stylow said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and go Motion Plus on her. 

Also, we can't forget the Wii Wheel and the Wii Zapper, either.

Edit) Augh, I didn't mean to put 'on her ass'. That sounds awfully rude!


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jun 22, 2011)

What is this world coming to? I mean a 3D TV would be different but still this sickens me.


----------



## nando (Jun 22, 2011)

i'm not defending the woman, but i'm pretty sure she was not trying to kill her son and it wasn't probably not even necessarily about the tv. just ask your parents about times they've been mad at you. it's usually when you do something like that, but not because you broke something, but because you didn't listen in the first place. 

again, what she did is very wrong, but it shouldn't be reduced down to "she did for a tv?" children can infuriate you with the tiniest of matters and put you in a fit. if he was on her nerves, he could of spill some milk and still put her on edge. again tho, a beating is not ok for a child i'm just saying this shouldn't be reduced to the material loss of a tv. talk to any honest parent and they'll tell you how angry their kids can make them.


----------



## TheGhost (Jun 22, 2011)

What is the world coming to


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Jun 22, 2011)

Thats just plain sad. She must have wailed on him pretty hard. My kids play the wii all the time if they did something like this I would just take the Wii away and they would be with out a tv to play on. Very very sad.


----------



## junkerde (Jun 22, 2011)

tv > child


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 22, 2011)

How utterly heartwrenching, disgusting, and otherwise innapropriate.

I hope she is judged severely for her actions. Completely uncalled for and otherwise inhuman, you don't kill 5 year old over a TV that gets broken while they're playing on a Nintendo Wii, no matter how much the TV cost.

-10 "Hope for Society" on this one.


----------



## Celice (Jun 22, 2011)

A lot of people will instantly turn on her and wish her a very painful life for what she's done.  They also apparently assume she is a bad person, or doesn't care about what she's done.

You know, a lot of the news stories like this are probably just like that.  The parents really don't care that they've killed a child.  But you know what?  A few do.  A few act in irresponsible and immature ways.  This doesn't defend them from what they've done.  But it's not as if they don't have to live with the immense remorse of causing the death of their child over such a petty thing.


----------



## nando (Jun 22, 2011)

raise your hand if you've never had a fit of rage, an argument or a fight over something petty!


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 22, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> raise your hand if you've never had a fit of rage, an argument or a fight over something petty!
> Raise your hand if you have beaten up a 5 year old and sat and watched while he dies a slow agonising death.
> Prosecutors description of what happenedwatched her 5-year-old son's slow, agonizing death


http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory?id=13892077


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 22, 2011)

Wha...what? What's up with all of you saying that if it was a 3DTV it would be different? Are you insane as well?


----------



## nando (Jun 22, 2011)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> Wha...what? What's up with all of you saying that if it was a 3DTV it would be different? Are you insane as well?




a really big 3d tv


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 22, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> raise your hand if you've never had a fit of rage, an argument or a fight over something petty!



I have way back in my childhood, but did I go around killing people because of it did I? No, I didn't! 

3DTV, Non-3DTV, LED, it really doesn't matter. Killing a 5-year old over breaking it while he was playing is not ok or even justified in any way for any reason.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow, that's awful. Some people just make me lose faith in the human race, and this one is no exception.

I mean really, how could he do that to the television?!


----------



## nando (Jun 22, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i'm trying to raise the point that maybe the intent wasn't to kill her son, and she was in a fit of rage as almost every person in world has. she should be punished for it of course but you need to identify the crime as what it is. it wasn't like "oh you broke my tv, now i'm gonna kill you and i chose to kill you by means of beating" - she lost control, just like many people do and most of the time it may not result in death or someone getting hurt, but we are all guilty of it.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 22, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you sit and watch them writhe in agony and vomit and go unconscious it does tend to end in death. And normal people do not beat up 5 year olds under any circumstances whatsoever.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 22, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you lose control you break a vase, you don't punch your kid.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 22, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> If you lose control you break a vase, you don't punch your kid.



Damn straight!

Totally took what I wanted to say right out of my mind, you couldn't say it any shorter, sweeter, and/or more bluntly.


----------



## Livin in a box (Jun 22, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you just said is so wrong on so many levels. Do you know what a 5 year old child acts like? I guess not.


----------



## nando (Jun 22, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> If you lose control you break a vase, you don't punch your kid.




if you manage to make that decision, then you haven't lost all control have you? i'm not trying to justify the crime, what she did was very wrong, but saying it was just "over a tv" isn't completely right. in a family setting, it's the event that triggers the rage + all the events in previous years that accumulate to it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 22, 2011)

There's one thing that I noticed as of late:

Men are usually the sex offenders.
Women are the ones who end up killing a kid. 

Which one is worse?


----------



## JoyConG (Jun 22, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> What is this world coming to? I mean a 3D TV would be different but still this sickens me.


This is the 2nd person to say 3D TV would be different.

They must be really amazing.


----------



## Livin in a box (Jun 22, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't really say that when you don't know the people for yourself. It may be the situation for you or people that you know, but that doesn't mean that the same goes for everyone.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 22, 2011)

People always looking for a reason to kill their kids.


----------



## nando (Jun 22, 2011)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> You can't really say that when you don't know the people for yourself. It may be the situation for you or people that you know, but that doesn't mean that the same goes for everyone.




and you can't really say that the TV was the only cause and all she really cared about was one material thing.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 22, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well regardless of the cause, NOTHING justifies the murder of a child.


----------



## Livin in a box (Jun 22, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And when did I say that?


----------



## nando (Jun 22, 2011)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




everyone else is saying that. jsut read the title of the thread.


----------



## ds22 (Jun 22, 2011)

I hope that she gets beaten to death in prison.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2011)

She shouldn't have kept the kid to begin with if she has problems in the past with drugs, assault, and reports of domestic incidents. I'm disappointed with this woman and society. What's with this system.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 22, 2011)

3D TV > kid?
Serious?
Those who say that deserve the same punishment as the woman.


----------



## undercoverjamil (Jun 22, 2011)

if this is true, hopefully she gets beat the crap out of in prison. 
An eye for an eye, a tooth for a tooth.

Just hoping she rips someone's pillow case and gets killed for it


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 22, 2011)

"You have heard that it was said, 'An eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth'. But I say to you, do not resist an evildoer. If anyone strikes you on the right cheek, turn to him the other also."


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

Amiti said:
			
		

> She shouldn't have kept the kid to begin with if she has problems in the past with drugs, assault, and reports of domestic incidents. I'm disappointed with this woman and society. What's with this system.



The system doesn't get enough funding and most CPS workers are inexperienced and young, even then the ones who been in the system never got enough training to deal with the crazy cases out there.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 22, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> But I say to you, do not resist an evildoer. If anyone strikes you on the right cheek, turn to him the other also."


I'm sorry to say that's impossible.  The strike is laced with poison which will kill you almost instantly, giving you almost no time to turn the other cheek.


----------



## Livin in a box (Jun 22, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, so you're generalising again? OK.

If you look at it properly, you'd see that she killed her child after he broke the TV, so it's safe to assume that this is the main reason that she killed him. Maybe other factors came into it too, but you can't deny that breaking the TV contributed to his unpleasant death.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 22, 2011)

undercoverjamil said:
			
		

> An eye for an eye, a tooth for a tooth.


You're right. She should have just bought a TV for the child. Then broken it.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 22, 2011)

Let this woman rot in prison. I know she did not mean to beat her child to the brink, then watch him die. People do weird things when the adrenaline is still pumping. Usually, they aren't rational. If she's in prison, she will dwell on this. On the other hand, if this woman was a hardened cereal killer, then she would not.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 22, 2011)

How dare she kill that little boy!! BITCH! She would've been better off killing herself with the Wiimote.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Is a TV really worth your child's life?
> World, I am disappoint.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this yet, but she hit him twice in the back and twice in the stomach on Monday June 13 and he died later on Friday from an infection from his lacerated pancreas. Around the same time a a man did almost the same thing to his girlfriends 3 year old daughter. Apparently, on the night of June 14 he punched her in the back of the head and sent her to bed for not eating. He says he blacked out on Saturday and woke up with her in his arms in cardiac arrests.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/ny_crime/2...homicide_o.html


----------



## Depravo (Jun 22, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> cereal killer


Must... resist... urge... to... make... joke...


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 22, 2011)

its about anger and nothing more (IMHO). a child of 5 yrs should not even be slapped let along beaten.
but u can just imagine, how was the beating? internal bleeding?


----------



## Zetta_x (Jun 22, 2011)

lmao this world is hilarious.


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 22, 2011)

This saddens me a lot. How could she beat her 5 year old like that. Let her rot in prison!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 22, 2011)

Seriously, the f*** is up with this world? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It seems every other day on GBATemp there's a story about a parent killing their kid over (Insert Vidya Related reason here).


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Jun 22, 2011)

...

(i'm speechless)


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 22, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> Seriously, the f*** is up with this world?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's depressing to say the least....yet it pointlessly happens.

Such is the way of society anymore, hate, greed, envy, they all breed and fester in people's minds. Nobody is immune to it either, not I, not you, not anybody.

It's just some people take it to unhealthy, or even inhumane levels, and this is a story of such as case.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 22, 2011)

Give her the electric chair I say


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jun 22, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Such bloodthirst in this topic...am I surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^THIS!
I totally agree, death is the easy way out, if it wasn't then people wouldn't be committing suicide now would they?


----------



## Sanoblue (Jun 22, 2011)

wow just freaking wow.... she should have her v to her a sliced open and the broken tv parts inserted.   its a tv people... yeah they cost but damn.... just wow


----------



## m3rox (Jun 22, 2011)

sanoblue said:
			
		

> she should have her v to her a sliced open and the broken tv parts inserted.



English translation plz.  I know you're probably like 10, but this is just bad.

Also, why wasn't the kid wearing the wrist strap?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 22, 2011)

m3rox said:
			
		

> sanoblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I understood the comment perfectly well. _'Taint_ difficult to figure out. 

As to why the 5 year old wasn't wearing a wrist strap....he was five years old. 
They don't always read the owner's manual.


----------



## m3rox (Jun 22, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> As to why the 5 year old wasn't wearing a wrist strap....he was five years old.
> They don't always read the owner's manual.



Being 5 isn't an excuse.


----------



## nando (Jun 22, 2011)

what's nitnendo's body count so far this gen? 

there was the lady that died of water poisoning and the kid that won one an fell off some bleachers. any others?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 22, 2011)

m3rox: So at 5 years old you knew the proper operational recommendations of all sports apparatuses? 
(I'm assuming there weren't any motion gaming consoles when you were 5, so this is the nearest comparison) 

Many parents would have explained the need for the wrist strap to their child, but lets face it; the woman beat her child and left him to die. I doubt she did much more than hook up the wii, plunk the kid down in front of it, and rely on the game to do all her babysitting.


----------



## m3rox (Jun 22, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> what's nitnendo's body count so far this gen?
> 
> there was the lady that died of water poisoning and the kid that won one an fell off some bleachers. any others?
> 
> ...



Yes, I was a very smart child.  I grew up on the NES and Game Boy (my parents bought me the Game Boy when it was first launched, along with Solar Striker).  No, unfortunately there weren't any motion gaming apparatuses at the time (unless you count the wireless controllers for the NES that we had).


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 22, 2011)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Yes, I was a very smart child.



Well lets assume for just a moment that not all children in the world are the genius that you were. 
This boy might have even been born to an incredibly stupid mother.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 22, 2011)

What the fuck is wrong with this society? There are times when I feel that humanity ain't really worth a whole hell of a lot. Seriously, news like this makes me want to be on hand when Armageddon finally rolls around, just so I can refuse to act. 

Thankfully my social strata consists of good people who care for their kids and their friends. People I'm truly honoured to know. They remind me that not everyone in this world is a scum-sucking embarrasment to the species that if there was any justice in this world, they'd get eaten by a mountain lion that then gets hit my a meteorite made entirely of frozen alien turd. Good job they're around to keep my faith.


----------



## pistone (Jun 22, 2011)

the world is getting worse and worse


----------



## m3rox (Jun 22, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> This boy might have even been born to an incredibly stupid mother.



Well... yeah.  I mean, she killed him over a broken television.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 22, 2011)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People've been killed over worse.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 22, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> m3rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Name one case of someone being killed over something worse. I'd love to see it. This tops the cake for me currently.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 22, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dollar bill in your pocket? I had a friend who was shot and only had a 1 dollar bill to his name.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2011)

Shocker, Black woman from Bronx, Disgracing my New York once again.


----------



## nando (Jun 22, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that kid that went to the other kid's house and staved him in the head because he killed him in an online game. or that kid that murdered his parents because they took away halo 3. 

the staved guy survived, but premeditated murder is way worse than the OP.

edit: i live in oakland, i know of several killings for no reason at all. like the last shooting down the street in an apparent "for fun" drive by. or the guy that had just gotten out of the dentist and got shot for some petty change.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 22, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The dollar bill in your pocket? I had a friend who was shot and only had a 1 dollar bill to his name.



Damn.....yeah that's way worse, tops my cake over this one.

Still a sad case when you're killed over breaking a TV nonetheless. Both cases sicken me, and lower my already close to non-existent faith in society.


----------



## tommzy2 (Jun 22, 2011)

and no one questioned the wii?

the last time i was near a wii, it threatened to kill me and my mum :/
Don't trust a wii.


----------



## nando (Jun 22, 2011)

and what about those babies that get shook to death for simply crying


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 22, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember the guy getting stabbed, something to do with him thinking he was God's Gift To CounterStrike Knife Fights, if memory serves. He thought he was unbeatable in a knife duel, some guy killed him online, so he went round to the guy's house and stabbed him in the head for the sake of his 'reputation'. And people seriously wonder why aliens don't visit this planet. They take one look from orbit, think 'nah, not civilised yet. give it another hundred years maybe' and fuck off home. 

Never heard about the Halo 3 thing though. Good job these things are rare, I used to hide my little bro's Halo 3 disk all the time. To be fair I wouldn't have to if he'd stop making shopping malls in Forge mode and spend days playing a shooting game without firing a single shot...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 22, 2011)

That's just horrible! How many inches was it?!? 

J/K, it actually is a tragedy, and I do hope she lands in jail and stays there for quite some time. Hopefly doing some hard labour - that'd be just dandy.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 22, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> and what about those babies that get shook to death for simply crying



That is not exactly uncommon. It's a mental inability to handle the crying of the child for one reason or another. It can't really be compared to killing your child because they broke a material object.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 23, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose that was a mental inability to see electronics being horribly damaged. I have that - I get angry fits when someone breaks my stuff indeed.

In other words, argument is quite moot. No reason is still no reason at all.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd just like to extend this little message to the mother as she rots in prison for eternity, along with anyone else who ever features in a news story like this from now until the end of time.



Spoiler



[youtube]rp_IFSBIak4[/youtube]



Seriously, you're a disgrace to the species. We're never going to reach the Promised Land while fetid pond scum like you drag us down. Have a little bit of grace and dignity and kill yourselves before you do any more damage.


----------



## nando (Jun 23, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so just because it's common it's not worse now? temper tantrums are completely normal too. same like road rage and other brutal outbursts of anger.

actually killings over destruction of personal property is extremely common and in some states it's even legal to kill someone if they enter your property.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 23, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Temper tantrums are no excuse for murder. I have a foul temper if I ever get sufficiently annoyed. It takes a hell of a lot to finally break my spirit but I'm truly devastating when I go. I can dish out a pretty savage beating if I have reason to, although due to my personal code of conduct you have to be the scum of the Earth to deserve such treatment, and it takes someone of that calibre to push me that far anyway. But I'd never kill anyone, even in that state. Well, unless it was me or them, in which case it's on no matter how pissed off I am. But you know why I wouldn't kill even in a fit of fury? Because I'm an intelligent life form (SHUT UP, I AM) and I can control my emotions. They don't control me. It's part of being civilised. People who try to get out of responsibility by saying they lost their temper sicken me because it's your charge as a human being to control that part of you. If you can't keep the most basic moral guidelines working at all times then frankly you don't need to be here, you're letting the side down. No matter how enraged I get, I still know the difference between right and wrong. I know I'm supposed to be better. I know I'm supposed to control myself. And I'm sure that the vast majority of us are the same way. Good people who know how to control themselves. There's the basis for a golden world in here somewhere, but it's buried under filth like this.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 23, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This ^^^^^with bells on. Thank fuck, you posted that, you said it better than I did. Because he still isn't grasping what people are saying to him and he is judging us through a haze of his own inadequacies. Normal people do not beat up 5 year olds ever, end of!


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 23, 2011)

some soccer mom is going to blame this on the wii


----------



## nando (Jun 23, 2011)

Miss Panda said:
			
		

> This ^^^^^with bells on. Thank fuck, you posted that, you said it better than I did. Because he still isn't grasping what people are saying to him and he is judging us through a haze of his own inadequacies. Normal people do not beat up 5 year olds ever, end of!




who exactly are you referring to?


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 23, 2011)

A big part of the problem here is the world's rather quaint insistance that everyone's 'special'. We don't want to admit there's such a thing as bad people any more. We look into their past and their psychological makeup for any reason why we can say they just 'went astray'. We try to redeem everyone. And while the intention is laudable, I don't think it's helping matters. Take kids these days. All told from day one that they're special no matter what they do. So why should they strive for excellence any more? Why put in the effort if the result is the same either way? It starts them off in the wrong mind set. 

I'm no genius (I'm just closer to it than the rest of my area) but when we try to save everyone, we interfere with a vital aspect of nature. Natural selection. I'm all for saving innocent people. The people worthy saving, who contribute in even the smallest way. But there comes a time when you have to realise that not everybody can be saved. Not everyone deserves to be saved. Not everyone even wants to be saved. Save as many as you can, by all means. But what about the recent news story where the girl smothered her newborn baby and had the unmitigated gall to be texting her friend while she was trying to kill the most innocent of beings? People like that need to be dealt with swiftly and harshly for humanity as a whole to realise that the basic truth of life will always apply. It's always going to be a fight for survival, it always SHOULD be a fight for survival. We should all strive to be the very best we can be in every aspect of life, not just sit on our laurels and let the morality that seperates us from mindless beasts slip through our fingers. 

Nature was always supposed to be harsh. We think we've tamed it with all our modern technology, but think about it. If we suffered a serious disaster. I dunno, say the events of that movie 'The Day After Tomorrow' actually happen and we get stuck in a new ice age because of melting polar ice. Do you honestly think a lot of people on this planet would have anything to contribute? Would they earn their place in society? Or would they be killing babies and blaming it all on their upbringing, when really they should look at themselves and why they gave up on hope.  

To everyone who ever appears in a story like this, I say simply this. I've had it tough. Fuck me, to get where I am today with what little I have to my name, I had to quite literally come back from the dead. My childhood tops anything you have to offer, I didn't even survive it. Do you see me crying about it and murdering innocent children? No. Because unlike you, I didn't give up. Even in the darkest hour, hope will always remain, however hard it is to see. You're born with the capacity to create your own destiny. You have the power to change your situation for the better, and you chose not to use it. Blame yourselves, nothing more.


----------



## VashTS (Jun 23, 2011)

the audacity of the kid. there is a strap for that reason. guess we can say wii wrist straps prevent death?  i should email nintendo i need a few of them maybe i'll reference this article. 

there is no reason to hit a child. especially this hard.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 23, 2011)

Gee, we've sure came far from our monkey-esque ancestors to kill a toddler over a fucking TV. Stupid, stupid people make my brain want to laugh cry at the sheer idiocy of the situation. YAY FOR SOCIETY~


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 23, 2011)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> Gee, we've sure came far from our monkey-esque ancestors to kill a toddler over a fucking TV. Stupid, stupid people make my brain want to laugh cry at the sheer idiocy of the situation. YAY FOR SOCIETY~



Except other primates never kill their own young, and it's almost always only the males who do it.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jun 23, 2011)

She should be trashed into Shutter Island.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 23, 2011)

That is seriously going too far. It was an accident. no living being should even be punished over an accident, let alone killed. 

You know what I did when my little brother broke my new 40 inch LCD on purpose, the first TV I ever bought? *facepalm* and left the room.


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 23, 2011)

wtf...
why in gods name is that kid playing a game anyways and on a wii... 
what was that woman thinking?... "I'm having a drink and you go shut up and play some game!"?

*edited a part due to discrimination, sorry >


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 23, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> some brainless douche is going to blame this on the wii



Fixed...I think...

I can say douche here, right!?


----------

